# Gründlich verschätzt...

## slick

Arg! Habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mal eben einen Tor-Server bei mir auf dem Rooti aufgemacht und die Traffic-Beschränkung nicht aktiviert im guten Glauben "so viel wirds ja nicht sein"... tja, was soll ich sagen... 360G Traffic in 14 Tagen... und das bei 400G Inklusivtraffic... Autsch! Gerade kam die Warnmail vom Hoster... der torserver ist jetzt erstmal aus... nächsten Monat mach ichs dann besser... ich sollte mir glaube ich einen Server mit unlimited Traffic holen, schläft sich dann doch ruhiger...

Euch sowas auch schon mal passiert wo ihr euch grundlegend verschätzt habt?

----------

## hoschi

Ja, ich wollte mal das Internet runterladen...dauert noch   :Laughing: 

----------

## andix

Wollt einmal zu Kindestagen - in den 28k-Zeiten - jemandem ein 5 min langes Video mailen (50mb mit damaliger Kompression und schrecklicher Qualität)   :Laughing: 

----------

## beejay

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ja, ich wollte mal das Internet runterladen...dauert noch  

 

Das Internet kann man sich als aktuellen Abzug auf 12 DVDs für 35,-  kaufen. Es gibt auch eine Light-Version ohne pr0n auf einer CD für 2,- 

----------

## mr_elch

Cool, hast Du da nen Link, wo man das bestellen kann?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ruad

Ja, gleichzeitig die Ohren zuhalten und ein Tablett mit ca. 120 Tassen festhalten, das gegen Boden rast. (Ohren zuhalten ging, die Tassen...)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Ja, gleichzeitig die Ohren zuhalten und ein Tablett mit ca. 120 Tassen festhalten, das gegen Boden rast. (Ohren zuhalten ging, die Tassen...)

 

Warum machst du denn sowas?

Eigentlich wäre doch nichts passiert. hättest du deine Griffel an dem Tablett gelassen, oder?

Tobi

----------

## Ruad

Muss alles im Leben einen Sinn haben?  :Razz: 

Aber ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, dass eine Tasse schon den Abflug machte, da waren beide Griffel noch am Tablett.

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich habe mich zu meinen Gentoo Anfänger Zeiten mal mit der größe vom Gentoo Portage verschätzt als ich ihn runterladen wollte  :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mich auch mal gründlich verschätzt. Das Ergebnis kann auf meinem Avatar betrachtet werden ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *slick wrote:*   

> Euch sowas auch schon mal passiert wo ihr euch grundlegend verschätzt habt?

 

Hm, als ich noch jung war ...  :Wink: 

Wir waren an einem Baggersee, klares sauberes Wasser, nicht zu kalt. Der hatte eine eher längliche Form.

Da dachte ich mir, kannst ja nal bis zur anderen Seite schwimmen.

Ich hab die Entfernung auf ca. 400m geschätzt und mir gedacht, dass ich das gut schaffen kann.  :Wink: 

Als ich am anderen Ende ankam war ich total alle. Es war dann etwas mehr als 1 km gewesen.

Komisch, dass man sich bei Entfernungen auf dem Wasser so verschätzen kann.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Euch sowas auch schon mal passiert wo ihr euch grundlegend verschätzt habt?
> 
> 

 

Oh ja, bei meinem eigenen Junggesellenabschied habe ich mich ziemlich verschätzt darin, wie viel Alkohol ich vertrage.   :Rolling Eyes:   Nähere Details werde ich aber nicht öffentlich ausplaudern.   :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Oh ja, bei meinem eigenen Junggesellenabschied habe ich mich ziemlich verschätzt darin, wie viel Alkohol ich vertrage.    Nähere Details werde ich aber nicht öffentlich ausplaudern.  

 

Mein "schönstes" Erlebnis dazu hatte ich da mal vor einigen Jahren. Habe mir da auf einer größeren Privatparty aus div. Gründen so den Rest gegeben das mir ~12 h komplett fehlen, richtiger Blackout. Das gleiche ist 'nem Mädel auch passiert und unsere Freunde hatten einen Spaß damit uns nachher die wildesten Geschichten aufzutischen... da komische ist, jetzt so nach den Jahren kommt langsam die "Erinnerung" zurück.

----------

## l3u

Solang's keine gentechnisch nachweisbaren corpus delicti gibt ... *ggg*

----------

## think4urs11

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Solang's keine gentechnisch nachweisbaren corpus delicti gibt ... *ggg*

 

du meinst sowas wie 'aus Spaß wurde Ernst und Ernst wird nächsten Monat 4 Jahre alt?'   :Very Happy: 

----------

